# What happened to the All Ords at 1pm today?



## overule (19 April 2008)

Hi All,

There's a sharp spike at 1pm today. Any idea, what's that about ?


----------



## Spineli (19 April 2008)

*Re: What happen with the ordinaries at 1pm today ?*

I'm guessing someone massively overpaid for a blue-chip stock, hence the spike in the index, then the next trade through brought it back to proper levels...I guess it was a case of another drunken trader lol


----------



## wayneL (19 April 2008)

*Re: What happen with the ordinaries at 1pm today ?*



overule said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There's a sharp spike at 1pm today. Any idea, what's that about ?




Looks like a dirty tick...data problem.


----------



## Pager (19 April 2008)

*Re: What happen with the ordinaries at 1pm today ?*

I saw the spike when i got home and thought sh#t my futures position would have been wiped out but looking at the futures data on futuresource there is no movement to suggest this spike occurred  

I'm curious to know what it is though and if the spike did take place.


----------



## Tukker (19 April 2008)

*Re: What happen with the ordinaries at 1pm today ?*

Wasn't there a madman on the roof with a gun at one point?


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 April 2008)

*Re: What happen with the ordinaries at 1pm today ?*

These thinks are not that uncommon in quoted indices. They are not real prices but errors in calculations by the exchanges. They are quite common when stocks split and re-enter trading for example. Surprisingly the Exchanges almost always fail to deal with them correctly and you get dodgy quotes.

The ASX may have been reworking the calculation for WES in the XAO as they have just done a share placement? Just ignore them.


----------

